# where are cowan crappie



## the falcon (Mar 13, 2010)

filled my freezer up last year in the heat,can't seem to find them this year,as someone mentioned channel cats are biting well


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2010)

the falcon said:


> filled my freezer up last year in the heat,can't seem to find them this year,as someone mentioned channel cats are biting well


They are in your freezer.

Sorry cant help you anymore then that. There seems to be less every year though in that lake. I had trouble catching them even in the springtime, at least compared to what it use to be like.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

traphunter said:


> They are in your freezer.




I haven't been there is awhile but even with the number of bigger fish down (due to uncontrolled over harvest)there still are some good crappie out there.

"the falcon" I don't know where you're fishing but if you are still fishing your spring spots, they aren't there! Most are out following schools of bait fish.


----------



## eatwhatyoukeep (May 2, 2005)

They are in hundreds of freezers. That lake was absolutely pounded in the spring. I heard on some days that every parking spot was full.


----------



## tommy454 (May 20, 2008)

was there today, two crappie where caught on minnows 10-12 feet down, in cove directly across from the marina. We focused more on night crawlers and caught 7 or 8 channel cats. all 12-18 inches.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2010)

eatwhatyoukeep said:


> They are in hundreds of freezers. That lake was absolutely pounded in the spring. I heard on some days that every parking spot was full.


You've got that right. People who think you cant overfish Cowan are not thinking too hard. I mean it's just a big pond, you can see from one side to another. All the pressure it has been getting lately is just making it worse. I always hear that hunters and fishermen are declining in numbers every year, but why do I always seem to see more and more??? Oh that's right, commercialization and the TV.


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

traphunter said:


> You've got that right. People who think you cant overfish Cowan are not thinking too hard. I mean it's just a big pond, you can see from one side to another. All the pressure it has been getting lately is just making it worse. I always hear that hunters and fishermen are declining in numbers every year, but why do I always seem to see more and more??? Oh that's right, commercialization and the TV.


Um, actually over the past couple of years fishing has been on the rise based on the number of fishing licenses sold in Ohio. Can't speak for hunters, but fishing has been on the rise every since the economy took a big dump. So that is why you see more fishermen on the water. Cheap form of entertainment instead of going out or on a expensive vacation.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2010)

Streamhawk said:


> Um, actually over the past couple of years fishing has been on the rise based on the number of fishing licenses sold in Ohio. Can't speak for hunters, but fishing has been on the rise every since the economy took a big dump. So that is why you see more fishermen on the water. Cheap form of entertainment instead of going out or on a expensive vacation.



I didn't know that thanks for informing me. I guess that makes since too.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

falcon,
Not surprising with the weather pattern that we have been in for the past month - heavy rains, muddy water, and tropical temperatures. Also at this time of year, the fry hatch is enormous and available forage has them fully fed anywhere-anytime. If you been there recently on calm water in late afternoon/early evening, the entire lake is boiling with fry.

They are there by the thousands. After more than 35 years on this lake, I have experienced nothing but increase in numbers, catch rates, and size. Size has to do with bait size and location.

A decent catch can be had during this kind of weather by a weight forward spinner trolling slowly in 15-20 FOW out from the shoreline. And if the water gets clear, then O-dark thirty or the last 30 minutes before dark.


----------



## kmb411 (Feb 24, 2005)

Also, the white bass bite was only on for 3-5 days. This is my first year fishing Cowen, but I am use to the white bass run last 2-3 weeks. Oh, well, the bass bite is ok, when I can keep the musky off my lines. I had 2 decent musky steal my favorite two top water last friday. $18 swimming around in toothy mouths.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2010)

kmb411 said:


> Also, the white bass bite was only on for 3-5 days. This is my first year fishing Cowen, but I am use to the white bass run last 2-3 weeks. Oh, well, the bass bite is ok, when I can keep the musky off my lines. I had 2 decent musky steal my favorite two top water last friday. $18 swimming around in toothy mouths.


Dont worry, the Muskies wont be in Cowan much longer. The state stopped stocking them.


----------



## CO_Trout (May 10, 2008)

traphunter said:


> Dont worry, the Muskies wont be in Cowan much longer. The state stopped stocking them.


 yes it is VERY sad that the state has stopped the muskie stocking in Cowan. The state of Ohio plans to turn Cowan into a trophy Saugeye Lake. 

Get ready for Cowan to have 3 times as many boats and bigger boats trolling about the lake for those saugeye. 
The lake is going to go through some changes in the next couple of years. Could be hard fishing for a couple of years as they change over the lake.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2010)

CO_Trout said:


> yes it is VERY sad that the state has stopped the muskie stocking in Cowan. The state of Ohio plans to turn Cowan into a trophy Saugeye Lake.
> 
> Get ready for Cowan to have 3 times as many boats and bigger boats trolling about the lake for those saugeye.
> The lake is going to go through some changes in the next couple of years. Could be hard fishing for a couple of years as they change over the lake.



According to some of the armchair experts on here, Cowan Lake was not a good Muskie fishery. I agree with you though, it's BS that the state stopped stocking them, but I have come to expect that. The state likes to fix things that are not broken. Cowan was a great Muskie fishery, last thing that lake needs is more boats.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I was at Cowan after work, we caught maybe 35 or 40 or so crappie. 2/3 of them were over 9" up to about 11 1/2".
We got there around 3:00 and fished till almost dark. There were exactly 2 trailers in the parking lot when we got there and maybe 6 or so when we left. So pressure didn't seem too bad to me. Maybe the heat and threat of storms kept everyone away. 

kmb411
someone introduced those white bass, years ago they weren't even in there. IMHO they are a trash fish that are better left to rivers, creeks and very large impoundments. I think they have had a negative impact on the lake.
(I didn't make that statement to fire anyone up, it's just my opinion)

Since I have fished the lake since 1975, some of my *opinions* are based on 35 years of my observations.


----------



## Streamhawk (Apr 25, 2008)

Cowan crappie are in the water.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

traphunter said:


> They are in your freezer.





Streamhawk said:


> Cowan crappie are in the water.


No, they're in the *freezer*
I laugh everytime I read that.


----------



## kmb411 (Feb 24, 2005)

CD-was that you the ranger/ dooley? I have the white 177tr Ranger. White bass are not trash, you just can't freeze them. Cut em, soak em and fry em!


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Ranger???????? Man, I wish. I was with a friend, he has a green Champion. I have a tracker.
Honestly, I've never tried to eat a white bass. I keep crappie a half dozen or so times a year. I get all I need then mostly just fish for fun. 
The hey days of the white bass in Cowan was probably back in the 90's. (if my memory still serves me correctly) "The king" probably remembers when they showed up. They just showed up out of nowhere and man they were everywhere. You could literally catch hundreds, especially on jigging spoons anytime you wanted to.
I refer to hybrid white bass as "teenage mutant ninja white bass". 
Back in they day, they used to stock sauger at Cowan. We used to catch them like crazy. I talked to a a fisheries guy @ Xenia and asked why did they stop. Their reason for discontinuing the stocking program was that no one was catching them. (sounds like the muskies)
Now they stock saugeye......"teenage mutant ninja sauger"

By trash fish, I mean they just don't float my boat. They are fun if they have some shoulders on them. That lake was better off without them.


----------



## jeepguyjames (Sep 24, 2008)

crappiedude said:


> Ranger???????? Man, I wish. I was with a friend, he has a green Champion. I have a tracker.
> Honestly, I've never tried to eat a white bass. I keep crappie a half dozen or so times a year. I get all I need then mostly just fish for fun.
> The hey days of the white bass in Cowan was probably back in the 90's. (if my memory still serves me correctly) "The king" probably remembers when they showed up. They just showed up out of nowhere and man they were everywhere. You could literally catch hundreds, especially on jigging spoons anytime you wanted to.
> I refer to hybrid white bass as "teenage mutant ninja white bass".
> ...


Hey crappiedude.....leave them poor cowan crappie alone....we done sore lipped enough of em this year ha ha.....and the only thing them white bass are good for is cut bait for catfishin.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

jeepguyjames said:


> Hey crappiedude.....leave them poor cowan crappie alone....we done sore lipped enough of em this year ha ha.....and the only thing them white bass are good for is cut bait for catfishin.


 
I'll go agrivate them @ EF


----------



## jeepguyjames (Sep 24, 2008)

crappiedude said:


> I'll go agrivate them @ EF


Don't go there, none left, musky ate em all......but I hear St marys is on fire ....


----------

